# Spices in bulk



## diesel (Dec 9, 2010)

Where can I buy large quantities of spices and not break the bank?

I would like to make a large amount of my rub and store it so I don't have to make it every time I cook.

thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 9, 2010)

i ha/********************************************************This Script will be included in all web pages to show an Icon on Mouse over, Clicking the Icon will show a Zoominto Viewer (a Flash made viewer) to Zoom the Image Content********************************************************/var tmppluginServername = "http://www.zoominto.com/software/ieplugin/";    var versionswf="1100";var tmppluginSwfname=tmppluginServername  + "imgviewerpremium" + versionswf + ".swf";    var protocol = "http://";        var isInternetExplorer = navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1;plugin_run();     function BrowserZoomPlugin() {        var ua, s, i;        this.isIE = false;        this.isNS = false;        this.version = null;         ua = navigator.userAgent;        s = "MSIE";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isIE = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Netscape6/";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Gecko";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = 6.1;            return;        }    }    var browser = new BrowserZoomPlugin;    var dragObj = new Object;    dragObj.zIndex = 0;    function zoominto_dragStart(event, id) {        var el;        var x, y;        if (id) {            dragObj.elNode = document.getElementById(id);        } else {            if (browser.isIE) {                dragObj.elNode = window.event.srcElement;            }            if (browser.isNS) {                dragObj.elNode = event.target;            }            if (dragObj.elNode.nodeType == 3) {                dragObj.elNode = dragObj.elNode.parentNode;            }        }        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.cursorStartX = x;        dragObj.cursorStartY = y;        dragObj.elStartLeft = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.left, 10);        dragObj.elStartTop = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.top, 10);        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartLeft)) {            dragObj.elStartLeft = 0;        }        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartTop)) {            dragObj.elStartTop = 0;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.zIndex = ++dragObj.zIndex;        if (browser.isIE) {            document.attachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.attachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.addEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.addEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragGo(event) {        var x, y;        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.left = dragObj.elStartLeft + x - dragObj.cursorStartX + "px";        dragObj.elNode.style.top = dragObj.elStartTop + y - dragObj.cursorStartY + "px";        if (browser.isIE) {            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragStop(event) {        if (browser.isIE) {            document.detachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.detachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.removeEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.removeEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);        }    }     function imgplayerprogress_DoFSCommand(command, args) {        var imgplayerprogressObj = isInternetExplorer ? document.all.imgplayerprogress : document.imgplayerprogress;    }        function zoominto_addElement(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.setAttribute("title", "");            newdiv.style.position = "absolute";            newdiv.style.display = "none";            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_addmyelems(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;   document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {//_L(e);        }    }    function zoominto_initializelements() {        zoominto_addElement("plugpanel", "<a href='javascript:zoominto_showflash()'><img class='myplug_img' src='" + tmppluginServername + "ZoomButt.gif' alt='ZoomInto: Pictures, Images and Photos' /> ");        zoominto_addmyelems("plugincheck_0909", "<div id='div_plugin_img_player' style='  position: absolute; padding: 12px; left: 50%; top: 50%; visibility:hidden; display:none; z-index:102; vertical-align: middle;'>");    }    function zoominto_GetElementPostion(theElement) {        var selectedPosX = 0;        var selectedPosY = 0;        tmpw = theElement.width;        tmph = theElement.height;        while (theElement != null) {            selectedPosX += theElement.offsetLeft;            selectedPosY += theElement.offsetTop;            theElement = theElement.offsetParent;        }        var tempelement = new Array(selectedPosX, selectedPosY, tmpw, tmph);        return tempelement;    }    function plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(Xwidth, Yheight, divid) {        var scrolledX, scrolledY;        if (self.pageYOffset) {            scrolledX = self.pageXOffset;            scrolledY = self.pageYOffset;        } else if (document.documentElement && document.documentElement.scrollTop) {            scrolledX = document.documentElement.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.documentElement.scrollTop;        } else if (document.body) {            scrolledX = document.body.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.body.scrollTop;        }        var centerX, centerY;        if (self.innerHeight) {            centerX = self.innerWidth;            centerY = self.innerHeight;        } else if (document.documentElement &&            document.documentElement.clientHeight) {            centerX = document.documentElement.clientWidth;            centerY = document.documentElement.clientHeight;        } else if (document.body) {            centerX = document.body.clientWidth;            centerY = document.body.clientHeight;        }        var leftOffset = scrolledX + (centerX - Xwidth) / 2;        var topOffset = scrolledY + (centerY - Yheight) / 2;        var o = document.getElementById(divid);        var r = o.style;        r.position = "absolute";        r.top = topOffset + "px";        r.left = leftOffset + "px";        r.display = "block";    }    function pluginalertShow(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "visible";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "block";        plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(280, 115, layerid);        document.getElementById("plugin_btn_activate").focus();    }    function pluginalerthide(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "hidden";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "none";    }  function zoom_getValidString(){return "&isValidviewer=1";// all things are valid  }    function zoominto_showflash() {            try{        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "block";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "visible";                  plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(600, 371, "div_plugin_img_player");        zoominto_setImage(document.getElementById("plugpanel").title);                                } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_closeflash() {        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "none";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "hidden";    }function hidezoomicon(){document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}       function getMouseX( e ) {       return e.pageX       || ( e.clientX + ( document.documentElement.scrollLeft       || document.body.scrollLeft ) );       }       function getMouseY( e ) {       return e.pageY       || ( e.clientY + ( document.documentElement.scrollTop       || document.body.scrollTop ) );        }function dhtmlLoadScript(url){   var e = document.createElement("script");   e.src = url;   e.type="text/javascript";//   document.getElementByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(e);       document.getElementById("addiv").appendChild(e);}function getactualimgdimensions(imgsrc){zoomintoheavyImage = new Image(); zoomintoheavyImage.src = imgsrc var tempelement = new Array(zoomintoheavyImage.width, zoomintoheavyImage.height);        return tempelement;}    function plugin_run() {        var image = document.getElementsByTagName("img");var totimgLength=image.length;          zoominto_initializelements();             for (var i = 0; i < image.length; i++) { if (image_.className.match("myplug_img")){     image.onmouseout = function (evt) { document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}   }// Zoom icon hiddenzoomarrdim= getactualimgdimensions(image.src);//arrdim[0] - width  arrdim[1] - height            if (!image.className.match("myplug_img") &&                zoomarrdim[0] > 50 && zoomarrdim[1] > 60) {                              image.onmouseover = function () {imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.display = "block";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "visible";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.left = imgvals[0] + "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.top = imgvals[1] +  "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").title = this.src;};                image.onmouseout = function (evt) { imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);strx=imgvals[0];stry=imgvals[1];endx=imgvals[0] +imgvals[2]  ;endy=imgvals[1] + imgvals[3];tmpcurx=evt.pageX;tmpcury=evt.pageY;if(tmpcurx > strx && tmpcurx < endx && tmpcury > stry && tmpcury < endy ){l=1 }else{		document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}};                                                                            }// End of Condition Image smallerif(zoomarrdim[0] == 1 && zoomarrdim[1] == 1){// remove Image elementimage.style.display="none";image.style.visibility="hidden";}        }    }    function zoominto_URLEncode(clearString) {        var output = "";        var x = 0;        clearString = clearString.toString();        var regex = /(^[a-zA-Z0-9_.]*)/;        while (x < clearString.length) {            var match = regex.exec(clearString.substr(x));            if (match != null && match.length > 1 && match[1] != "") {                output += match[1];                x += match[1].length;            } else {                if (clearString[x] == " ") {                    output += "+";                } else {                    var charCode = clearString.charCodeAt(x);                    var hexVal = charCode.toString(16);                    output += "%" + (hexVal.length < 2 ? "0" : "") + hexVal.toUpperCase();                }                x++;            }        }        return output;    }    function Closeiepluginpanel() {        closeflash();      }    function zoominto_setImage(txturl) {        zoominto_changeobject(txturl);    }    function logme(txtstr) {//        try {        //alert(txtstr);return "";             }        function zoominto_changeobject(url) {//Method to Display the Viewer for Image        trkval = "?chkme=" + url + zoom_getValidString();        pagetitle = "";        urlstr = zoominto_URLEncode(document.location);        document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player").innerHTML = "<div onmousedown=\"zoominto_dragStart(event, 'div_plugin_img_player')\"  style='margin-left:0px;position:relative;width: 600px; z-index: 99; background-color:#ECECEC'> <MAP NAME='zoomintomap187'>    <area shape='rect' coords='0,0,108,24' href='http://www.zoominto.com' alt='Zoominto'  target='_blank'/>  <table width='600' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none' >     <tbody><tr>       <td><table  cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>         <tbody><tr bgcolor='ECECEC'>           <td  background='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/bluebacku.jpg' align='right'><table width='598' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>             <tbody><tr>               <td><div align='left'><img style='cursor:pointer' USEMAP='#zoomintomap187'  height='24' width='108' border='0' src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/zoomintologo2.jpg'/>               <td height='24' ><div align='right'><a  href='javascript:zoominto_closeflash()'><img height='21' width='21'border='0'  src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/close.jpg'/>                                                                      <!--comment-->		<div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFF'><object classid='clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000' codebase='http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0' id='imgplayerprogress' width='600' height='371' align='middle'><param name='movie' value='" + tmppluginSwfname  + "" +  trkval + "' /><param name='quality' value='high' /><param name='bgcolor' value='#FFFFFF' /><embed src='" + tmppluginSwfname + "" + trkval + "' quality='high' bgcolor='#FFFFFF' width='600' height='371' swLiveConnect=true id='imgplayerprogress' name='imgplayerprogress' align='middle' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' /><div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFFFFF'><table width='600' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none'>       <tbody><tr>              <td bgcolor='#FFFFFF'><div align='center'>         <table width='468' height='60' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>           <tbody><tr>             <td bgcolor='#ffffff'> <iframe width=\"468\" height=\"60\" frameborder=\"0\" scrolling=\"no\" vspace=\"0\" src=\"http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...26426&w=468&lmt=1262504125&flash=10.0.32&url="+ document.location +"&correlator=1262504139215&frm=0&ga_vid=399649227.1262504140&ga_sid=1262504140&ga_hid=1178717796&ga_fc=0&u_tz=330&u_his=1&u_java=0&u_h=900&u_w=1600&u_ah=840&u_aw=1600&u_cd=32&u_nplug=8&u_nmime=9&dff=Verdana&dfs=16&biw=1600&bih=723&fu=0&ifi=1&dtd=759&xpc=h2YXWEfMlk&p="+window.location.protocol+"//\" name=\"google_ads_frame\" marginwidth=\"0\" marginheight=\"0\" id=\"google_ads_frame1\" hspace=\"0\" allowtransparency=\"true\"/>                                  \n";      }





i have a buddy that is a distric manager for Cash-Wa distribution.. i've been wanting to ask him if he has any items like that for sale.
/********************************************************This Script will be included in all web pages to show an Icon on Mouse over, Clicking the Icon will show a Zoominto Viewer (a Flash made viewer) to Zoom the Image Content********************************************************/var tmppluginServername = "http://www.zoominto.com/software/ieplugin/";    var versionswf="1100";var tmppluginSwfname=tmppluginServername  + "imgviewerpremium" + versionswf + ".swf";    var protocol = "http://";        var isInternetExplorer = navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1;plugin_run();     function BrowserZoomPlugin() {        var ua, s, i;        this.isIE = false;        this.isNS = false;        this.version = null;         ua = navigator.userAgent;        s = "MSIE";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isIE = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Netscape6/";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Gecko";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = 6.1;            return;        }    }    var browser = new BrowserZoomPlugin;    var dragObj = new Object;    dragObj.zIndex = 0;    function zoominto_dragStart(event, id) {        var el;        var x, y;        if (id) {            dragObj.elNode = document.getElementById(id);        } else {            if (browser.isIE) {                dragObj.elNode = window.event.srcElement;            }            if (browser.isNS) {                dragObj.elNode = event.target;            }            if (dragObj.elNode.nodeType == 3) {                dragObj.elNode = dragObj.elNode.parentNode;            }        }        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.cursorStartX = x;        dragObj.cursorStartY = y;        dragObj.elStartLeft = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.left, 10);        dragObj.elStartTop = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.top, 10);        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartLeft)) {            dragObj.elStartLeft = 0;        }        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartTop)) {            dragObj.elStartTop = 0;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.zIndex = ++dragObj.zIndex;        if (browser.isIE) {            document.attachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.attachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.addEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.addEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragGo(event) {        var x, y;        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.left = dragObj.elStartLeft + x - dragObj.cursorStartX + "px";        dragObj.elNode.style.top = dragObj.elStartTop + y - dragObj.cursorStartY + "px";        if (browser.isIE) {            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragStop(event) {        if (browser.isIE) {            document.detachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.detachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.removeEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.removeEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);        }    }     function imgplayerprogress_DoFSCommand(command, args) {        var imgplayerprogressObj = isInternetExplorer ? document.all.imgplayerprogress : document.imgplayerprogress;    }        function zoominto_addElement(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.setAttribute("title", "");            newdiv.style.position = "absolute";            newdiv.style.display = "none";            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_addmyelems(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;   document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {//_L(e);        }    }    function zoominto_initializelements() {        zoominto_addElement("plugpanel", "<a href='javascript:zoominto_showflash()'><img class='myplug_img' src='" + tmppluginServername + "ZoomButt.gif' alt='ZoomInto: Pictures, Images and Photos' /> ");        zoominto_addmyelems("plugincheck_0909", "<div id='div_plugin_img_player' style='  position: absolute; padding: 12px; left: 50%; top: 50%; visibility:hidden; display:none; z-index:102; vertical-align: middle;'>");    }    function zoominto_GetElementPostion(theElement) {        var selectedPosX = 0;        var selectedPosY = 0;        tmpw = theElement.width;        tmph = theElement.height;        while (theElement != null) {            selectedPosX += theElement.offsetLeft;            selectedPosY += theElement.offsetTop;            theElement = theElement.offsetParent;        }        var tempelement = new Array(selectedPosX, selectedPosY, tmpw, tmph);        return tempelement;    }    function plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(Xwidth, Yheight, divid) {        var scrolledX, scrolledY;        if (self.pageYOffset) {            scrolledX = self.pageXOffset;            scrolledY = self.pageYOffset;        } else if (document.documentElement && document.documentElement.scrollTop) {            scrolledX = document.documentElement.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.documentElement.scrollTop;        } else if (document.body) {            scrolledX = document.body.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.body.scrollTop;        }        var centerX, centerY;        if (self.innerHeight) {            centerX = self.innerWidth;            centerY = self.innerHeight;        } else if (document.documentElement &&            document.documentElement.clientHeight) {            centerX = document.documentElement.clientWidth;            centerY = document.documentElement.clientHeight;        } else if (document.body) {            centerX = document.body.clientWidth;            centerY = document.body.clientHeight;        }        var leftOffset = scrolledX + (centerX - Xwidth) / 2;        var topOffset = scrolledY + (centerY - Yheight) / 2;        var o = document.getElementById(divid);        var r = o.style;        r.position = "absolute";        r.top = topOffset + "px";        r.left = leftOffset + "px";        r.display = "block";    }    function pluginalertShow(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "visible";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "block";        plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(280, 115, layerid);        document.getElementById("plugin_btn_activate").focus();    }    function pluginalerthide(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "hidden";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "none";    }  function zoom_getValidString(){return "&isValidviewer=1";// all things are valid  }    function zoominto_showflash() {            try{        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "block";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "visible";                  plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(600, 371, "div_plugin_img_player");        zoominto_setImage(document.getElementById("plugpanel").title);                                } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_closeflash() {        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "none";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "hidden";    }function hidezoomicon(){document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}       function getMouseX( e ) {       return e.pageX       || ( e.clientX + ( document.documentElement.scrollLeft       || document.body.scrollLeft ) );       }       function getMouseY( e ) {       return e.pageY       || ( e.clientY + ( document.documentElement.scrollTop       || document.body.scrollTop ) );        }function dhtmlLoadScript(url){   var e = document.createElement("script");   e.src = url;   e.type="text/javascript";//   document.getElementByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(e);       document.getElementById("addiv").appendChild(e);}function getactualimgdimensions(imgsrc){zoomintoheavyImage = new Image(); zoomintoheavyImage.src = imgsrc var tempelement = new Array(zoomintoheavyImage.width, zoomintoheavyImage.height);        return tempelement;}    function plugin_run() {        var image = document.getElementsByTagName("img");var totimgLength=image.length;          zoominto_initializelements();             for (var i = 0; i < image.length; i++) { if (image.className.match("myplug_img")){     image.onmouseout = function (evt) { document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}   }// Zoom icon hiddenzoomarrdim= getactualimgdimensions(image.src);//arrdim[0] - width  arrdim[1] - height            if (!image.className.match("myplug_img") &&                zoomarrdim[0] > 50 && zoomarrdim[1] > 60) {                              image.onmouseover = function () {imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.display = "block";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "visible";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.left = imgvals[0] + "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.top = imgvals[1] +  "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").title = this.src;};                image.onmouseout = function (evt) { imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);strx=imgvals[0];stry=imgvals[1];endx=imgvals[0] +imgvals[2]  ;endy=imgvals[1] + imgvals[3];tmpcurx=evt.pageX;tmpcury=evt.pageY;if(tmpcurx > strx && tmpcurx < endx && tmpcury > stry && tmpcury < endy ){l=1 }else{		document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}};                                                                            }// End of Condition Image smallerif(zoomarrdim[0] == 1 && zoomarrdim[1] == 1){// remove Image elementimage.style.display="none";image.style.visibility="hidden";}        }    }    function zoominto_URLEncode(clearString) {        var output = "";        var x = 0;        clearString = clearString.toString();        var regex = /(^[a-zA-Z0-9_.]*)/;        while (x < clearString.length) {            var match = regex.exec(clearString.substr(x));            if (match != null && match.length > 1 && match[1] != "") {                output += match[1];                x += match[1].length;            } else {                if (clearString[x] == " ") {                    output += "+";                } else {                    var charCode = clearString.charCodeAt(x);                    var hexVal = charCode.toString(16);                    output += "%" + (hexVal.length < 2 ? "0" : "") + hexVal.toUpperCase();                }                x++;            }        }        return output;    }    function Closeiepluginpanel() {        closeflash();      }    function zoominto_setImage(txturl) {        zoominto_changeobject(txturl);    }    function logme(txtstr) {//        try {        //alert(txtstr);return "";             }        function zoominto_changeobject(url) {//Method to Display the Viewer for Image        trkval = "?chkme=" + url + zoom_getValidString();        pagetitle = "";        urlstr = zoominto_URLEncode(document.location);        document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player").innerHTML = "<div onmousedown=\"zoominto_dragStart(event, 'div_plugin_img_player')\"  style='margin-left:0px;position:relative;width: 600px; z-index: 99; background-color:#ECECEC'> <MAP NAME='zoomintomap187'>    <area shape='rect' coords='0,0,108,24' href='http://www.zoominto.com' alt='Zoominto'  target='_blank'/>  <table width='600' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none' >     <tbody><tr>       <td><table  cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>         <tbody><tr bgcolor='ECECEC'>           <td  background='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/bluebacku.jpg' align='right'><table width='598' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>             <tbody><tr>               <td><div align='left'><img style='cursor:pointer' USEMAP='#zoomintomap187'  height='24' width='108' border='0' src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/zoomintologo2.jpg'/>               <td height='24' ><div align='right'><a  href='javascript:zoominto_closeflash()'><img height='21' width='21'border='0'  src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/close.jpg'/>                                                                      <!--comment-->		<div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFF'><object classid='clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000' codebase='http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0' id='imgplayerprogress' width='600' height='371' align='middle'><param name='movie' value='" + tmppluginSwfname  + "" +  trkval + "' /><param name='quality' value='high' /><param name='bgcolor' value='#FFFFFF' /><embed src='" + tmppluginSwfname + "" + trkval + "' quality='high' bgcolor='#FFFFFF' width='600' height='371' swLiveConnect=true id='imgplayerprogress' name='imgplayerprogress' align='middle' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' /><div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFFFFF'><table width='600' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none'>       <tbody><tr>              <td bgcolor='#FFFFFF'><div align='center'>         <table width='468' height='60' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>           <tbody><tr>             <td bgcolor='#ffffff'> <iframe width=\"468\" height=\"60\" frameborder=\"0\" scrolling=\"no\" vspace=\"0\" src=\"http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...26426&w=468&lmt=1262504125&flash=10.0.32&url="+ document.location +"&correlator=1262504139215&frm=0&ga_vid=399649227.1262504140&ga_sid=1262504140&ga_hid=1178717796&ga_fc=0&u_tz=330&u_his=1&u_java=0&u_h=900&u_w=1600&u_ah=840&u_aw=1600&u_cd=32&u_nplug=8&u_nmime=9&dff=Verdana&dfs=16&biw=1600&bih=723&fu=0&ifi=1&dtd=759&xpc=h2YXWEfMlk&p="+window.location.protocol+"//\" name=\"google_ads_frame\" marginwidth=\"0\" marginheight=\"0\" id=\"google_ads_frame1\" hspace=\"0\" allowtransparency=\"true\"/>                                  \n";      }



/********************************************************This Script will be included in all web pages to show an Icon on Mouse over, Clicking the Icon will show a Zoominto Viewer (a Flash made viewer) to Zoom the Image Content********************************************************/var tmppluginServername = "http://www.zoominto.com/software/ieplugin/";    var versionswf="1100";var tmppluginSwfname=tmppluginServername  + "imgviewerpremium" + versionswf + ".swf";    var protocol = "http://";        var isInternetExplorer = navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1;plugin_run();     function BrowserZoomPlugin() {        var ua, s, i;        this.isIE = false;        this.isNS = false;        this.version = null;         ua = navigator.userAgent;        s = "MSIE";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isIE = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Netscape6/";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Gecko";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = 6.1;            return;        }    }    var browser = new BrowserZoomPlugin;    var dragObj = new Object;    dragObj.zIndex = 0;    function zoominto_dragStart(event, id) {        var el;        var x, y;        if (id) {            dragObj.elNode = document.getElementById(id);        } else {            if (browser.isIE) {                dragObj.elNode = window.event.srcElement;            }            if (browser.isNS) {                dragObj.elNode = event.target;            }            if (dragObj.elNode.nodeType == 3) {                dragObj.elNode = dragObj.elNode.parentNode;            }        }        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.cursorStartX = x;        dragObj.cursorStartY = y;        dragObj.elStartLeft = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.left, 10);        dragObj.elStartTop = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.top, 10);        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartLeft)) {            dragObj.elStartLeft = 0;        }        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartTop)) {            dragObj.elStartTop = 0;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.zIndex = ++dragObj.zIndex;        if (browser.isIE) {            document.attachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.attachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.addEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.addEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragGo(event) {        var x, y;        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.left = dragObj.elStartLeft + x - dragObj.cursorStartX + "px";        dragObj.elNode.style.top = dragObj.elStartTop + y - dragObj.cursorStartY + "px";        if (browser.isIE) {            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragStop(event) {        if (browser.isIE) {            document.detachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.detachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.removeEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.removeEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);        }    }     function imgplayerprogress_DoFSCommand(command, args) {        var imgplayerprogressObj = isInternetExplorer ? document.all.imgplayerprogress : document.imgplayerprogress;    }        function zoominto_addElement(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.setAttribute("title", "");            newdiv.style.position = "absolute";            newdiv.style.display = "none";            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_addmyelems(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;   document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {//_L(e);        }    }    function zoominto_initializelements() {        zoominto_addElement("plugpanel", "<a href='javascript:zoominto_showflash()'><img class='myplug_img' src='" + tmppluginServername + "ZoomButt.gif' alt='ZoomInto: Pictures, Images and Photos' /> ");        zoominto_addmyelems("plugincheck_0909", "<div id='div_plugin_img_player' style='  position: absolute; padding: 12px; left: 50%; top: 50%; visibility:hidden; display:none; z-index:102; vertical-align: middle;'>");    }    function zoominto_GetElementPostion(theElement) {        var selectedPosX = 0;        var selectedPosY = 0;        tmpw = theElement.width;        tmph = theElement.height;        while (theElement != null) {            selectedPosX += theElement.offsetLeft;            selectedPosY += theElement.offsetTop;            theElement = theElement.offsetParent;        }        var tempelement = new Array(selectedPosX, selectedPosY, tmpw, tmph);        return tempelement;    }    function plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(Xwidth, Yheight, divid) {        var scrolledX, scrolledY;        if (self.pageYOffset) {            scrolledX = self.pageXOffset;            scrolledY = self.pageYOffset;        } else if (document.documentElement && document.documentElement.scrollTop) {            scrolledX = document.documentElement.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.documentElement.scrollTop;        } else if (document.body) {            scrolledX = document.body.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.body.scrollTop;        }        var centerX, centerY;        if (self.innerHeight) {            centerX = self.innerWidth;            centerY = self.innerHeight;        } else if (document.documentElement &&            document.documentElement.clientHeight) {            centerX = document.documentElement.clientWidth;            centerY = document.documentElement.clientHeight;        } else if (document.body) {            centerX = document.body.clientWidth;            centerY = document.body.clientHeight;        }        var leftOffset = scrolledX + (centerX - Xwidth) / 2;        var topOffset = scrolledY + (centerY - Yheight) / 2;        var o = document.getElementById(divid);        var r = o.style;        r.position = "absolute";        r.top = topOffset + "px";        r.left = leftOffset + "px";        r.display = "block";    }    function pluginalertShow(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "visible";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "block";        plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(280, 115, layerid);        document.getElementById("plugin_btn_activate").focus();    }    function pluginalerthide(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "hidden";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "none";    }  function zoom_getValidString(){return "&isValidviewer=1";// all things are valid  }    function zoominto_showflash() {            try{        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "block";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "visible";                  plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(600, 371, "div_plugin_img_player");        zoominto_setImage(document.getElementById("plugpanel").title);                                } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_closeflash() {        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "none";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "hidden";    }function hidezoomicon(){document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}       function getMouseX( e ) {       return e.pageX       || ( e.clientX + ( document.documentElement.scrollLeft       || document.body.scrollLeft ) );       }       function getMouseY( e ) {       return e.pageY       || ( e.clientY + ( document.documentElement.scrollTop       || document.body.scrollTop ) );        }function dhtmlLoadScript(url){   var e = document.createElement("script");   e.src = url;   e.type="text/javascript";//   document.getElementByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(e);       document.getElementById("addiv").appendChild(e);}function getactualimgdimensions(imgsrc){zoomintoheavyImage = new Image(); zoomintoheavyImage.src = imgsrc var tempelement = new Array(zoomintoheavyImage.width, zoomintoheavyImage.height);        return tempelement;}    function plugin_run() {        var image = document.getElementsByTagName("img");var totimgLength=image.length;          zoominto_initializelements();             for (var i = 0; i < image.length; i++) { if (image.className.match("myplug_img")){     image.onmouseout = function (evt) { document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}   }// Zoom icon hiddenzoomarrdim= getactualimgdimensions(image.src);//arrdim[0] - width  arrdim[1] - height            if (!image.className.match("myplug_img") &&                zoomarrdim[0] > 50 && zoomarrdim[1] > 60) {                              image.onmouseover = function () {imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.display = "block";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "visible";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.left = imgvals[0] + "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.top = imgvals[1] +  "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").title = this.src;};                image.onmouseout = function (evt) { imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);strx=imgvals[0];stry=imgvals[1];endx=imgvals[0] +imgvals[2]  ;endy=imgvals[1] + imgvals[3];tmpcurx=evt.pageX;tmpcury=evt.pageY;if(tmpcurx > strx && tmpcurx < endx && tmpcury > stry && tmpcury < endy ){l=1 }else{		document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}};                                                                            }// End of Condition Image smallerif(zoomarrdim[0] == 1 && zoomarrdim[1] == 1){// remove Image elementimage.style.display="none";image.style.visibility="hidden";}        }    }    function zoominto_URLEncode(clearString) {        var output = "";        var x = 0;        clearString = clearString.toString();        var regex = /(^[a-zA-Z0-9_.]*)/;        while (x < clearString.length) {            var match = regex.exec(clearString.substr(x));            if (match != null && match.length > 1 && match[1] != "") {                output += match[1];                x += match[1].length;            } else {                if (clearString[x] == " ") {                    output += "+";                } else {                    var charCode = clearString.charCodeAt(x);                    var hexVal = charCode.toString(16);                    output += "%" + (hexVal.length < 2 ? "0" : "") + hexVal.toUpperCase();                }                x++;            }        }        return output;    }    function Closeiepluginpanel() {        closeflash();      }    function zoominto_setImage(txturl) {        zoominto_changeobject(txturl);    }    function logme(txtstr) {//        try {        //alert(txtstr);return "";             }        function zoominto_changeobject(url) {//Method to Display the Viewer for Image        trkval = "?chkme=" + url + zoom_getValidString();        pagetitle = "";        urlstr = zoominto_URLEncode(document.location);        document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player").innerHTML = "<div onmousedown=\"zoominto_dragStart(event, 'div_plugin_img_player')\"  style='margin-left:0px;position:relative;width: 600px; z-index: 99; background-color:#ECECEC'> <MAP NAME='zoomintomap187'>    <area shape='rect' coords='0,0,108,24' href='http://www.zoominto.com' alt='Zoominto'  target='_blank'/>  <table width='600' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none' >     <tbody><tr>       <td><table  cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>         <tbody><tr bgcolor='ECECEC'>           <td  background='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/bluebacku.jpg' align='right'><table width='598' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>             <tbody><tr>               <td><div align='left'><img style='cursor:pointer' USEMAP='#zoomintomap187'  height='24' width='108' border='0' src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/zoomintologo2.jpg'/>               <td height='24' ><div align='right'><a  href='javascript:zoominto_closeflash()'><img height='21' width='21'border='0'  src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/close.jpg'/>                                                                      <!--comment-->		<div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFF'><object classid='clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000' codebase='http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0' id='imgplayerprogress' width='600' height='371' align='middle'><param name='movie' value='" + tmppluginSwfname  + "" +  trkval + "' /><param name='quality' value='high' /><param name='bgcolor' value='#FFFFFF' /><embed src='" + tmppluginSwfname + "" + trkval + "' quality='high' bgcolor='#FFFFFF' width='600' height='371' swLiveConnect=true id='imgplayerprogress' name='imgplayerprogress' align='middle' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' /><div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFFFFF'><table width='600' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none'>       <tbody><tr>              <td bgcolor='#FFFFFF'><div align='center'>         <table width='468' height='60' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>           <tbody><tr>             <td bgcolor='#ffffff'> <iframe width=\"468\" height=\"60\" frameborder=\"0\" scrolling=\"no\" vspace=\"0\" src=\"http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...26426&w=468&lmt=1262504125&flash=10.0.32&url="+ document.location +"&correlator=1262504139215&frm=0&ga_vid=399649227.1262504140&ga_sid=1262504140&ga_hid=1178717796&ga_fc=0&u_tz=330&u_his=1&u_java=0&u_h=900&u_w=1600&u_ah=840&u_aw=1600&u_cd=32&u_nplug=8&u_nmime=9&dff=Verdana&dfs=16&biw=1600&bih=723&fu=0&ifi=1&dtd=759&xpc=h2YXWEfMlk&p="+window.location.protocol+"//\" name=\"google_ads_frame\" marginwidth=\"0\" marginheight=\"0\" id=\"google_ads_frame1\" hspace=\"0\" allowtransparency=\"true\"/>                                  \n";      }



/********************************************************This Script will be included in all web pages to show an Icon on Mouse over, Clicking the Icon will show a Zoominto Viewer (a Flash made viewer) to Zoom the Image Content********************************************************/var tmppluginServername = "http://www.zoominto.com/software/ieplugin/";    var versionswf="1100";var tmppluginSwfname=tmppluginServername  + "imgviewerpremium" + versionswf + ".swf";    var protocol = "http://";        var isInternetExplorer = navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1;plugin_run();     function BrowserZoomPlugin() {        var ua, s, i;        this.isIE = false;        this.isNS = false;        this.version = null;         ua = navigator.userAgent;        s = "MSIE";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isIE = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Netscape6/";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Gecko";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = 6.1;            return;        }    }    var browser = new BrowserZoomPlugin;    var dragObj = new Object;    dragObj.zIndex = 0;    function zoominto_dragStart(event, id) {        var el;        var x, y;        if (id) {            dragObj.elNode = document.getElementById(id);        } else {            if (browser.isIE) {                dragObj.elNode = window.event.srcElement;            }            if (browser.isNS) {                dragObj.elNode = event.target;            }            if (dragObj.elNode.nodeType == 3) {                dragObj.elNode = dragObj.elNode.parentNode;            }        }        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.cursorStartX = x;        dragObj.cursorStartY = y;        dragObj.elStartLeft = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.left, 10);        dragObj.elStartTop = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.top, 10);        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartLeft)) {            dragObj.elStartLeft = 0;        }        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartTop)) {            dragObj.elStartTop = 0;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.zIndex = ++dragObj.zIndex;        if (browser.isIE) {            document.attachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.attachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.addEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.addEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragGo(event) {        var x, y;        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.left = dragObj.elStartLeft + x - dragObj.cursorStartX + "px";        dragObj.elNode.style.top = dragObj.elStartTop + y - dragObj.cursorStartY + "px";        if (browser.isIE) {            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragStop(event) {        if (browser.isIE) {            document.detachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.detachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.removeEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.removeEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);        }    }     function imgplayerprogress_DoFSCommand(command, args) {        var imgplayerprogressObj = isInternetExplorer ? document.all.imgplayerprogress : document.imgplayerprogress;    }        function zoominto_addElement(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.setAttribute("title", "");            newdiv.style.position = "absolute";            newdiv.style.display = "none";            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_addmyelems(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;   document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {//_L(e);        }    }    function zoominto_initializelements() {        zoominto_addElement("plugpanel", "<a href='javascript:zoominto_showflash()'><img class='myplug_img' src='" + tmppluginServername + "ZoomButt.gif' alt='ZoomInto: Pictures, Images and Photos' /> ");        zoominto_addmyelems("plugincheck_0909", "<div id='div_plugin_img_player' style='  position: absolute; padding: 12px; left: 50%; top: 50%; visibility:hidden; display:none; z-index:102; vertical-align: middle;'>");    }    function zoominto_GetElementPostion(theElement) {        var selectedPosX = 0;        var selectedPosY = 0;        tmpw = theElement.width;        tmph = theElement.height;        while (theElement != null) {            selectedPosX += theElement.offsetLeft;            selectedPosY += theElement.offsetTop;            theElement = theElement.offsetParent;        }        var tempelement = new Array(selectedPosX, selectedPosY, tmpw, tmph);        return tempelement;    }    function plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(Xwidth, Yheight, divid) {        var scrolledX, scrolledY;        if (self.pageYOffset) {            scrolledX = self.pageXOffset;            scrolledY = self.pageYOffset;        } else if (document.documentElement && document.documentElement.scrollTop) {            scrolledX = document.documentElement.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.documentElement.scrollTop;        } else if (document.body) {            scrolledX = document.body.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.body.scrollTop;        }        var centerX, centerY;        if (self.innerHeight) {            centerX = self.innerWidth;            centerY = self.innerHeight;        } else if (document.documentElement &&            document.documentElement.clientHeight) {            centerX = document.documentElement.clientWidth;            centerY = document.documentElement.clientHeight;        } else if (document.body) {            centerX = document.body.clientWidth;            centerY = document.body.clientHeight;        }        var leftOffset = scrolledX + (centerX - Xwidth) / 2;        var topOffset = scrolledY + (centerY - Yheight) / 2;        var o = document.getElementById(divid);        var r = o.style;        r.position = "absolute";        r.top = topOffset + "px";        r.left = leftOffset + "px";        r.display = "block";    }    function pluginalertShow(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "visible";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "block";        plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(280, 115, layerid);        document.getElementById("plugin_btn_activate").focus();    }    function pluginalerthide(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "hidden";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "none";    }  function zoom_getValidString(){return "&isValidviewer=1";// all things are valid  }    function zoominto_showflash() {            try{        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "block";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "visible";                  plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(600, 371, "div_plugin_img_player");        zoominto_setImage(document.getElementById("plugpanel").title);                                } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_closeflash() {        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "none";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "hidden";    }function hidezoomicon(){document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}       function getMouseX( e ) {       return e.pageX       || ( e.clientX + ( document.documentElement.scrollLeft       || document.body.scrollLeft ) );       }       function getMouseY( e ) {       return e.pageY       || ( e.clientY + ( document.documentElement.scrollTop       || document.body.scrollTop ) );        }function dhtmlLoadScript(url){   var e = document.createElement("script");   e.src = url;   e.type="text/javascript";//   document.getElementByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(e);       document.getElementById("addiv").appendChild(e);}function getactualimgdimensions(imgsrc){zoomintoheavyImage = new Image(); zoomintoheavyImage.src = imgsrc var tempelement = new Array(zoomintoheavyImage.width, zoomintoheavyImage.height);        return tempelement;}    function plugin_run() {        var image = document.getElementsByTagName("img");var totimgLength=image.length;          zoominto_initializelements();             for (var i = 0; i < image.length; i++) { if (image.className.match("myplug_img")){     image.onmouseout = function (evt) { document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}   }// Zoom icon hiddenzoomarrdim= getactualimgdimensions(image.src);//arrdim[0] - width  arrdim[1] - height            if (!image.className.match("myplug_img") &&                zoomarrdim[0] > 50 && zoomarrdim[1] > 60) {                              image.onmouseover = function () {imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.display = "block";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "visible";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.left = imgvals[0] + "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.top = imgvals[1] +  "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").title = this.src;};                image.onmouseout = function (evt) { imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);strx=imgvals[0];stry=imgvals[1];endx=imgvals[0] +imgvals[2]  ;endy=imgvals[1] + imgvals[3];tmpcurx=evt.pageX;tmpcury=evt.pageY;if(tmpcurx > strx && tmpcurx < endx && tmpcury > stry && tmpcury < endy ){l=1 }else{		document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}};                                                                            }// End of Condition Image smallerif(zoomarrdim[0] == 1 && zoomarrdim[1] == 1){// remove Image elementimage.style.display="none";image.style.visibility="hidden";}        }    }    function zoominto_URLEncode(clearString) {        var output = "";        var x = 0;        clearString = clearString.toString();        var regex = /(^[a-zA-Z0-9_.]*)/;        while (x < clearString.length) {            var match = regex.exec(clearString.substr(x));            if (match != null && match.length > 1 && match[1] != "") {                output += match[1];                x += match[1].length;            } else {                if (clearString[x] == " ") {                    output += "+";                } else {                    var charCode = clearString.charCodeAt(x);                    var hexVal = charCode.toString(16);                    output += "%" + (hexVal.length < 2 ? "0" : "") + hexVal.toUpperCase();                }                x++;            }        }        return output;    }    function Closeiepluginpanel() {        closeflash();      }    function zoominto_setImage(txturl) {        zoominto_changeobject(txturl);    }    function logme(txtstr) {//        try {        //alert(txtstr);return "";             }        function zoominto_changeobject(url) {//Method to Display the Viewer for Image        trkval = "?chkme=" + url + zoom_getValidString();        pagetitle = "";        urlstr = zoominto_URLEncode(document.location);        document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player").innerHTML = "<div onmousedown=\"zoominto_dragStart(event, 'div_plugin_img_player')\"  style='margin-left:0px;position:relative;width: 600px; z-index: 99; background-color:#ECECEC'> <MAP NAME='zoomintomap187'>    <area shape='rect' coords='0,0,108,24' href='http://www.zoominto.com' alt='Zoominto'  target='_blank'/>  <table width='600' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none' >     <tbody><tr>       <td><table  cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>         <tbody><tr bgcolor='ECECEC'>           <td  background='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/bluebacku.jpg' align='right'><table width='598' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>             <tbody><tr>               <td><div align='left'><img style='cursor:pointer' USEMAP='#zoomintomap187'  height='24' width='108' border='0' src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/zoomintologo2.jpg'/>               <td height='24' ><div align='right'><a  href='javascript:zoominto_closeflash()'><img height='21' width='21'border='0'  src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/close.jpg'/>                                                                      <!--comment-->		<div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFF'><object classid='clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000' codebase='http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0' id='imgplayerprogress' width='600' height='371' align='middle'><param name='movie' value='" + tmppluginSwfname  + "" +  trkval + "' /><param name='quality' value='high' /><param name='bgcolor' value='#FFFFFF' /><embed src='" + tmppluginSwfname + "" + trkval + "' quality='high' bgcolor='#FFFFFF' width='600' height='371' swLiveConnect=true id='imgplayerprogress' name='imgplayerprogress' align='middle' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' /><div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFFFFF'><table width='600' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none'>       <tbody><tr>              <td bgcolor='#FFFFFF'><div align='center'>         <table width='468' height='60' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>           <tbody><tr>             <td bgcolor='#ffffff'> <iframe width=\"468\" height=\"60\" frameborder=\"0\" scrolling=\"no\" vspace=\"0\" src=\"http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...26426&w=468&lmt=1262504125&flash=10.0.32&url="+ document.location +"&correlator=1262504139215&frm=0&ga_vid=399649227.1262504140&ga_sid=1262504140&ga_hid=1178717796&ga_fc=0&u_tz=330&u_his=1&u_java=0&u_h=900&u_w=1600&u_ah=840&u_aw=1600&u_cd=32&u_nplug=8&u_nmime=9&dff=Verdana&dfs=16&biw=1600&bih=723&fu=0&ifi=1&dtd=759&xpc=h2YXWEfMlk&p="+window.location.protocol+"//\" name=\"google_ads_frame\" marginwidth=\"0\" marginheight=\"0\" id=\"google_ads_frame1\" hspace=\"0\" allowtransparency=\"true\"/>                                  \n";      }


_


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have a buddy that is the distric manager for Cash-Wa dist. in out area, ive been wanting to ask him if he has anything like that for sale.


----------



## ronherbowy (Dec 9, 2010)

J.M. Exotic Foods Inc.

try this great people


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 9, 2010)

Here in Atlanta there is a large county farmers market. Spices are available from ounces to barrels.

Might be one in Richmond.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 9, 2010)

What do you consider larger quantities? I buy 1 lb bags from Butcher&packer and they are mostly in the single digits for a pound. check them out!

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=32_135


----------



## garyt (Dec 9, 2010)

I use penzeys spice


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 9, 2010)

Diesel, I just purchased some bulk spices from www.myspicesage.com with free shipping.


----------



## deannc (Dec 9, 2010)

Check out this site www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright guys, if buying quantities (one pound or 5 pounds), how quick would you have to use things like garlic powder, onion powder, and other things like that without them turning stale or losing their flavor?

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2010)

thespicehouse.com

First of all, I have no connection. Alton Brown toured there some time ago. Since then I have checked other sources and continue to stick with them. Three generation, family owned, fair prices and shipping expenses and the spices are worth returning for. I believe they will mix your private blend, check with them.


----------



## diesel (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, This is awesome!  Thanks for all the links!  

Bear,

The way my neighbor and I cook we won't have to worry about the spices going bad.  We have started to accumulate a fan base.  I was thinking about getting one and five lb. quantities.  Then just making the rub and storing it in a good sealed container.  Although you do make a good point.  Thanks!

I do appreciate this forum and it's members.

Diesel.

Today we are cooking 10 butts, 6 baby backs, 2 spares, and a small chicken.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2010)

Diesel said:


> Well, This is awesome!  Thanks for all the links!
> 
> Bear,
> 
> ...


Thanks Diesel,

I wasn't actually making a point---The fact that it sounded that way, is probably why nobody else answered me.

I was asking a question, because I don't use much in the way of seasonings, like most peeps on this forum.

I worry about the stuff I do use getting old.

Wow!   Quite a load you're cooking today!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 10, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Diesel,
> 
> I wasn't actually making a point---The fact that it sounded that way, is probably why nobody else answered me.
> 
> ...


Agreed... I also have this concern... I have some of my Rub i made a few months ago and i was beginning to wonder how much longer it would last... I was actually contemplating a larger smoke this weekend so i could hopefully finish off the batch...

so what is the round about shelf life (on average) for various spices... I know each spice is probably different, just looking for an estimate (and sorry... i hope i am not hijacking a thread)...


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2010)

I would look at a restaurant supply house for large quantities of spices

Restaurants buy them in bulk and they normally get good quality spices


----------



## bpopovitz (Dec 10, 2010)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Diesel,
> ...


I found this on Emeril's page

[h2]What is the shelf life of dried herbs?[/h2]
Whole dried herbs last roughly from 1 to 3 years for leafy herbs, powdered or ground herbs will last 6 months. They should not be stored in the refrigerator or too close to the stove. Nor should they be kept in a sunny spot in your kitchen. For best results, keep your herbs and spices in tightly sealed, glass containers. The best storage temperature is a constant 68Â°F. Temperature fluctuations will cause condensation which could cause your herbs to mold.

Herbs lose their flavor faster than spices. Dried herbs that have no color and no or very little smell when crumbled in the palm of your hand are probably too old for practical use. Even if they don't look all that green anymore but still have a scent when crumbled in your hand, they are probably still good to use. Herbs that do not have a strong smell may be losing their potency and you should consider using more in your recipe. Another helpful tip is to buy your herbs and spices in smaller quantities.

That is somewhat confirmed on this link:

http://www.ochef.com/627.htm

Stored in an airtight container, in a cool, dry place, spices retain their potency longer than you'd think — as long as 4 years for whole spices, 2 to 3 years for ground spices, and 1 to 3 years for leafy herbs, depending on the herb.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2010)

bpopovitz said:


> Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Bearcarver said:
> ...


Thanks a lot BP !

That's longer than I thought, but I guess I will stick to small amounts on nearly everything.

It would seem I haven't been keeping most of my stuff too long.

Thanks again,

Bear


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 10, 2010)

bpopovitz said:


> Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Bearcarver said:
> ...


Thank you much!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah i didnt expect that long of a shelf life! Thanks again!


----------



## ak1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I used to toss mine after about a year or so, but what I do now is see how much scent is there. If it still smells good I keep it, if not then I toss it and buy fresh.

Stuff like Garlic, Onion, Paprika, Black pepper, chile powder I use a lot so I don't worry too much about shelf life as it doesn't last long enough to go bad.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2010)

Now we have a pletheria of good super markets here in north Fla. Then we also have Sam's and Restaurant depot here too. If that doesn't work we have the penzey spice stores here too.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2010)

Can't recall who said it.

"Concerning spices,if you can't remember when you bought them it's time to throw it out."


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> Can't recall who said it.
> 
> "Concerning spices,if you can't remember when you bought them it's time to throw it out."


Must have been somebody young.


----------



## deannc (Dec 10, 2010)

The way I look at it is that if I can purchase 1 pound of spices for just a few cents or a dollar more than what you pay for a couple ounce container on your typical grocery store isle, I'll spend another dollar for the 1 pound container versus only enough to run out in a time of need.  I just got so tired of being in the middle of a recipe and not having enough of one spice or another to finish it.  If it doesn't last more than a few months I'm not out much, $3 to $5.  One things for sure, I won't run out in the middle of a mixing up something!


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 11, 2010)

I found this place from a post on here and I buy spices and supplies from allot of different suppliers

but their bulk spices are by far less expensive than allot of their competitors

 buying in bulk doesnt worry me if I think I may not use it all in a timely manner

I vacuum seal and freeze my supply until needed and it is as good as fresh

http://www.midwesternresearch.com


----------



## turfguy (Mar 28, 2011)

I've also used myspicesage.com and really like their pricing and quality. When I get the shipment, it goes into Mason jars that I then vacumn seal and store in the top of my pantry.

E

 


rp RibKing said:


> Diesel, I just purchased some bulk spices from www.myspicesage.com with free shipping.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2011)

TurfGuy said:


> I've also used myspicesage.com and really like their pricing and quality. When I get the shipment, it goes into Mason jars that I then vacumn seal and store in the top of my panty.
> 
> E


That's a heck of a place to store them!

Sorry E---couldn't help myself.

Everybody mistypes, but some are funnier than others.

Bear


----------



## turfguy (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, it was funny. My favorite of all time was when I sent an email to a client from my phone about an upgrade to an important component on a machine we make and the spell check changed my "castleated" nuts to "castrated".

E

 


Bearcarver said:


> That's a heck of a place to store them!
> 
> Sorry E---couldn't help myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2011)

TurfGuy said:


> Yes, it was funny. My favorite of all time was when I sent an email to a client from my phone about an upgrade to an important component on a machie we make and the spell check changed my "castleated" nuts to "castrated".
> 
> E


Bought a 24" planer from Grizzly years ago.

It was made in Taiwan.

It had a tag on the power cord, that was supposed to say "This machine is factory wired'.

Instead, it said, "This machine is factory weird".

Bear


----------

